# My New Cichlids



## P.senegalus (Aug 18, 2011)

I got two German Blue Rams 2 days ago, 2 for $5. I was hoping for a pair but from what I have read, I have two females:roll:

BUT, I am totally new to rams so if someone else could possibly sex them from this video I would be grateful:
[yt]9SqEZUk3_IY[/yt]

First day they didn't want to eat but the next they hit the food as soon as I dropped it in


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I tend to agree w/females. They both have pink bellies, rounded anal fins and not much extension of the first few dorsal spines.


----------



## IAoddball (Jun 19, 2012)

They are indeed females.


----------



## bullseyejoey (Aug 30, 2012)

Yes definitely females. From seeing this i now can definitely say that my ram and my deceased ram were both males.


----------



## P.senegalus (Aug 18, 2011)

Just what I thought. Thanks everyone. 

They've colored up a bit more and the pink stands out better, and the green sheen is brighter on the black spots on both as well.

Come to think of it this fish place also gave me all female rosy barbs too...


----------



## weedkiller (Nov 18, 2012)

get a male and see which one it pairs with


----------



## P.senegalus (Aug 18, 2011)

Great idea but at the store the tank lighting isn't that good so I may end up with another female

I do like these fish pretty good so I think I may get 2 more and hope one is a male next time I can. They have great personalities and so far they are bold little fish. Now I want more dwarf cichlids(MTS kicking in, must get more tanks, lol)


----------



## Urmylove2010 (Mar 29, 2013)

They are very pretty !!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## P.senegalus (Aug 18, 2011)

Urmylove2010 said:


> They are very pretty !!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


:mrgreen: When the light hits them just right they have a light blue shine. I can't believe I haven't tried these fish before.


----------



## bullseyejoey (Aug 30, 2012)

Even when the tank light isn't on, you can tell they are females because they have shorter fins and no blue color on their two front fins (idk what they're called)


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Look for elongated fins, and NO blue sheen on black spot. no pink belly. Not hard once you see it 

Rams are great fish! Spawning is a lot of fun! Sadly I lost my pair to old age a few months ago, I will be getting a new pair...


----------



## P.senegalus (Aug 18, 2011)

bullseyejoey are you talking about the pelvic fins?

Hopefully this weekend I can go get a male now that I know more about them from you guys. I need to remember males= no blue on black, no pink belly and longer fins.

They are great little fish. I love watching cichlids, they have so much personality. I hope I can get a pair. I never bred cichlids and I think it's cool to see the fish care for their young.


----------

